# Construction of Stealth Growroow!!!



## New_2_Chronic (Oct 22, 2008)

Here is the beginning of the Grow Room construction. Room is behind a wall in a workout room in the garage I just built.. Small opening to enter will be behind something(havent decided yet what) 

Room will be sectioned off to VEG, Flower and MOM rooms. Room is insulated and will be lined with Sound Board for Stealth. Insulated Ducting will be used to limit air noise. All air will be exausted to attic....

More to follow....


----------



## Tater (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow looks like you are going all out.  If you are going all out like this why stop and vent into the attic when you could just install a new roof jack and chimney.  Or even just a gable vent and hook it up to that and vent out through the roof.  No risk of condensation or mold that way.  You definitely got the ability to use your tools so it wouldn't take you to long.  Or you could Y into an existing vent.

Sorry wanted to just add that it looks awesome and I'm jealous.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks Tater....

Thats a good idea but I dont want to add another stack to the roof, going for ultimate stealth here....the chimney stack would be in an odd place...

As you see i started constructing something inside the room, well, im having second thoughts on the layout so im rethinking the best way to lay out the room.

My considerations are:

1. I have to be able to move around in there
2. I want a sectioned off area for the fans, ballasts, ducting, wiring, all outside the grow area, but still inside the room and not in the attic.
3. I want to have some shelves for nutrients, and thing like that.
4. flower area has to be big enough for me to uswe my 600 and 400 hps in there.
5. I have to keep the flower area light tight.
6. I dont want to build a BOX or cabinet.

I will be putting 2 layers of SoundBoard around the fan\ballast\ area.

the pink stuff is that rolled R-13 wall insulation.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 23, 2008)

what is the total usable floor space in your new room........looks very cool...does the new wall go all the way to the ceiling ???


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Oct 23, 2008)

64 long X 36 wide X 8FT 4 inches tall is the usable floor space.

Yes the new wall goes to the ceiling......


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Oct 23, 2008)

Here is a few pics of the Flower and Veg Area.

More to follow....

Pic 1 - Veg Area - 25X25X5ft tall

Pic 2 - Flower Area - 45X24X5 ft tall

Pic 3 - This is how the rooms are seperated. That box is empty space that will be used to put the ballasts, fans, and run the ducting. This will maximize space inside the grow.

Pic 4 - another look at the seperation

Pic 5 - Top view of Veg and Flower, The ceilings are adjustable to 8 ft tall in both areas, or more areas can be built on top.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 23, 2008)

groovy !!!!


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 23, 2008)

*Wow man, looks NICE! This is how mine is going to look hopefully. Do you have some plastic poly sheeting your putting on the inside of that stealth room? I suggest it to lock out all smell.*


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Oct 23, 2008)

There will be soundboard put up all around the grow over the insulation, then white ploy over that.

yup, white poly with black on the outside. Going to put velcro strips down the front and use roll up and down poly on the fronts of the sections, to keep each section light tight.


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 23, 2008)

*Is it MYLAR brand? *


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Oct 23, 2008)

i dont know the brand, i dont think its Mylar..... 

is there a difference?


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Oct 23, 2008)

edit


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 23, 2008)

*No diffrence, just wondering.  Happy growing!*


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Oct 26, 2008)

Heres a little Update.... Almost done with the ventilation setup. Using 5 inch insulated Ducting.

Veg and flower lights are being cooled seperately, comes in from the attic, pointed toward vent to outside, through the lights and back into the attic, on the other side, near the attic exaust fan.

4 inch fan 170 cfm powering carbon filter system. Air will be sucked out the two chambers, into the fan and exaust out the carbon filter, outside the growing chambers, but still inside the room. I am hoping this will continously cycly the air from the room through the filter.

The big thing wrapped in insulation is my big 8 inch 380CFM inline fan. I have one of these per light.

Going to add another 8 inch 380CFM inline fan for fresh air intake to the room. to each chamber....

Entire room is soundproofed and will be lined with White Poly.


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 26, 2008)

pretty setup you got.. but you do need something to protect from "FLIR" to detect the heats from HID lights/hood...

that why I'm stick with flours. sticks


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 26, 2008)

*LOL papabeach don't be so paranoid my friend! Depending on the state you live in, it is COMPLETELY invading your rights, scanning your house for a heat signature. No police officer will see your grow from them heli's :hubba:

I know you have good intentions papa just sayin. 

Good update chronic lookin forward to more!*


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Oct 26, 2008)

Ill be finishing it up this week hopefully. I have to wait until the Hydro Store gets some white poly in.

There is also stuff I wont be able to complete until I dismantle my current grow. 

Ive decided Im setting up a DWC hydroponic system in the flowering chamber. I will leave my two mothers in soil for now...

and forgive the pics, theres not alot of room in there to take good pics.lol


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Oct 26, 2008)

we need to convince everyone to build a room like yours or mine .....the leos would never have enough man power to find them all...p.s..don't you just love building new things ???i would marry my dewalt cordless if it was legal..lolol...enjoying my buzzzzzzzz...


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah Puff your room rocks too!:holysheep:


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice work there.  Looks very good.


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 27, 2008)

*LMAO puff you seem so high!

I want some of whatever you've got!*


----------



## city (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow i love it!. man my wife would kill me if i did that in the garage. is there a stealthy way to stealth it so she wouldnt know?lol. good job man looks great


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Oct 30, 2008)

Ok everything is in and powered on:yay: ..... Plants are in as well and old growroow has been decommissioned....

Tall skinny area is the Veg/MOM area 400 watt MH
Long Tall area is the Flower Area 600 watt MH (for now, still vegging) HPS for flower

Cover is white poly with black on outside. I can roll it up and down for easy access to the grow. Velcro lines the sides.

Temperatures are around 75 throughout the grow.

almost done, now comes the tweaking. Screen will be installed in the flower area today. Flower area will be SCROG.

As far as Stealth goes I can hear a faint HUM in the garage, it is from my carbon sock system, the fan is just extremely loud. I will be installing Sound Board to dim the humming noise, other than that you cant see it, hear it, or smell it....


----------



## CasualGrower (Oct 30, 2008)

Looks Great!!!!... I can't wait till I am done hunting this fall... so I can get back to working on my attic....


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Oct 31, 2008)

Screens in and I got 4 plants under it 2 BUBBLELICIOUS and 2 Northern Flame. Screen is at 18 inches high, 9 above the pot. I have 36 inches between the screen and the light. The way the roof is built it is exapndable up to 8 ft high so if need be i can get more room......I counted each square and I have 100 2X4 inch squares....Dats gonna be alot of BUD:holysheep:


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 3, 2008)

Okay so things have been going well. When I started the room it was very cool here. The attic has been a good temp the whole time... temp in the grow has been steady 83......with good circulation,.

today it got up to 80 and the attic exceeded 90 F. My grow temp shot up to 95  this is beacuse im pulling air from the attic to cool my lights.

I have temporarily rerouted the ventilation to pull air from inside the garage through the lights, it helped but its not the best.but now I need to get other suggestions as to where to pull the air from to cool my lights. 

Pulling from inside the house is probably a nogo due to the length of ducting tat would be required....

its supposed to be warm 78-82 here for the next few days then get cold again.

i dont have a problem when its cool....


----------



## Tater (Nov 6, 2008)

If you have a concrete slab in the garage then it would most definitely be cooler than outside as long as you kept the doors shut and it was insulated.  Then if you are venting outside you should be good.  Thats about all I can think of.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 6, 2008)

yup concrete slab.

temporary solution is working, pulling air from inside the garage helped. Temps are steady again at 82.  I will be redoing my ventialtion because i dont think I did it as economical as i could....


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 8, 2008)

Ventilation was doomed from the start. I discovered a fatal flaw well 2 in my design. 

1. In an effort of stealth I had the carbon system pulling air from holes in the top of each chamber  through a T connector and out the carbon can filter, not DIY. the problem lied with the placement of the carbon filter. It was in the main room which pulled the air, and the HEAT from the top of the chamber and exausted into the main room, making it very hot. Both chambers get thier air from the main room making them hotter....

corrected this by moving the filter to the attic. right outh a FAN vent....

2. The lights were hotter than they should of been creating even more heat. Because I was pulling air from the attic and exausting out the fan vent the temp of the air got hotter as the attic got hotter. The resault was the lights not really cooling.

corrected this by changing the intake for the lights to intake from inside the main room above the chambers and exausting into the attic. 

Temps in main room are now lower than the chambers. 74 steady in main room, 77 in Mom Veg Area, and 85 in flower chamber. Steady now for a few days and today it was about 80 outside.

SCROG CHANGE:

I figured my holes in the scrog were too big, 2X4. So I got some thin galvanized wired and halfed all of the squares, 2X2. I now have 200 squares.

Pics soo to follow....


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Nov 8, 2008)

Room looks great man.  Nice job making the dream a reality


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Nov 8, 2008)

All future updates to this thred will be carried in my journal. Ive still got alot to do!!!!


----------

